# Asked a girl out!



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I asked this girl I work with if she would be interested in having lunch with me sometime. She seemed to be positive about it and said she would think about and get back to me.

Okay, so it's not really a definite answer at this point, but I did ask it!
I've been interested in this girl for some time and have been chatting with her occansionaly at work to get to know her.

I feel pretty good for taking the risk to ask her. I'm hoping this turns out well.

:boogie 

(I have the more detailed story in my blog, but I wanted to announce this here as well.)


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

FreeSoul said:


> I asked this girl I work with if she would be interested in having lunch with me sometime. She seemed to be positive about it and said she would think about and get back to me.
> 
> Okay, so it's not really a definite answer at this point, but I did ask it!
> I've been interested in this girl for some time and have been chatting with her occansionaly at work to get to know her.
> ...


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

nice!!! good luck!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Good job Freesoul!! Taking that first step is the hardest part! Even if she says no, you still win because you succeeded in doing something that scared you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well done. I struggle a lot with those particular situations.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well done. I struggle a lot with those particular situations.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

She said she didn't think it was a good idea.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> She said she didn't think it was a good idea.


Aww, sorry to hear that.


----------



## anxiouslittleme (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations man relationships will make it all easier


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> She said she didn't think it was a good idea.


Ach. Sorry to hear that, man. It's a numbers game, and rejection is just part of the territory.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Sweetangel said:


> I feel pretty good for taking the risk to ask her.
> :boogie


Don't let it get you down. Congrats either way because taking that risk should result as an ultimate positive for you, no matter what her reply was. Either way, you faced your fears, its a first step towards higher self esteem, the greatest accomplishment we all should strive to achieve.

Speals


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

that's the hardest part...the risk...Congrats man!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Her loss!

Way to go on the try, FreeSoul! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------

